# Basket for steaming rice



## B'sgirl (Apr 6, 2009)

I just bought a steamer pot and basket to steam sticky rice in. Are you supposed to wash the basket with soap or just water? I don't know what it's made of. We got it fairly cheaply at an Asian market nearby.

Also, any special tips on how to use it? Can you steam anything else in it?


----------



## liquidgraph (Apr 6, 2009)

I just use water.

Yes, you can steam vegetables as well.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 7, 2009)

If it is bamboo - just water, if it's metal then soap and water.


----------

